# Kevin Love has first 30/30 game in 28 years



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:allhail:


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Yep dude is a beast. MN better keep him there till he retires. I might just have get some of my brother in law's courtside season tickets to go watch him in person sometime.


----------

